# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Jordan Peterson, 12 Rules for Life: An Antidote to Chaos

## Meritocrat

This is an advanced review of Jordan Peterson's upcoming book: 
https://simplicityandpurity.wordpres...ast-professor/

----------


## tommyrp12



----------


## Meritocrat

Jordan Peterson may be the only clinical psychologist who believes that psychology is subordinate to philosophy and the one thing that psychology and philosophy both genuflect before is story.  Story, or myth, predates religion and is, in fact, as old as language itself.  

In his earlier book, Maps of Meaning: The Architecture of Belief, Peterson connects the stories we share with our earliest ancestors with modern knowledge of behavior and the mind.  It’s a textbook for his popular University of Toronto courses.

The one-time dish washer and mill worker spent nearly 20 years at the University before garnering international attention.  In September 2016, Peterson released a couple of videos opposing an amendment to the Canadian Human Rights Act which he contended could send someone to jail for refusing to use a made-up gender identity pronoun.  Peterson went on to testify before the Canadian Senate, and has emerged as a foremost critic of postmodernism on North American campuses.

Postmodernism is the “new skin of communism,” In Peterson’s view.  The ideology has been so thoroughly discredited from an economic standpoint that those who still advocate for it, for either political or emotional reasons, have resorted to attacking the very process in which something can be discredited—reason and debate.  At the same time they have worked to change the face of oppression away from those living in poverty toward individuals who don’t look or act like those who hold most of the positions of power and authority in Western society.

Peterson’s classroom is now the entire globe.  Millions are watching his lectures and other videos on YouTube.  For this new and greater audience, a more accessible, more affordable compendium than Maps of Meaning was called for. 

12 Rules for Life: An Antidote to Chaos is more affordable for sure, but only slightly more accessible.  Part self-help book, part memoir, part Maps for the masses, it’s organized sprawlingly.   FULL REVIEW

----------


## timosman

> *Postmodernism is the new skin of communism,* In Petersons view.  The ideology has been so thoroughly discredited from an economic standpoint that those who still advocate for it, for either political or emotional reasons, have resorted to attacking the very process in which something can be discreditedreason and debate.  At the same time they have worked to change the face of oppression away from those living in poverty toward individuals who dont look or act like those who hold most of the positions of power and authority in Western society.


+rep

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## RJB

I have spent afternoons watching his YouTube videos.  He has a good mind on his shoulders.

----------


## timosman

> I have spent afternoons watching his YouTube videos.  He has a good mind on his shoulders.


I love the way he deconstructs progressives, names the methods they use, and finally nails these evasive weasels. No wonder he is being hated.

----------


## timosman

https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...-a3742586.html




> 1/17/2018
> 
> *To his fans, Canadian psychologist Jordan Peterson is a hero of rationality  but to his critics, hes an alt-Right transphobe. Katie Law meets the controversial professor*
> 
> *This week Jordan Peterson has taken London by storm. The Canadian psychologist-turned-anti-snowflake crusader has been giving sell-out talks to promote his new book, 12 Rules for Life.* 
> 
> On Monday night at the Emmanuel Centre in Westminster, the 1,000-seat conference hall was packed to the gills with mostly white young men, from bearded hipsters to bespectacled nerds, already clutching copies of his book. Extra seats had been laid out and were quickly filled. Rock music was playing and the windows were lit with dramatic red spotlights that flanked an enormous black and white photograph of Peterson, who walked onto the stage to the roar of loud applause. It was as if their messiah had finally arrived. 
> 
> Earlier in the day I met Peterson in a Holborn flat rented by his publisher to discover what all the fuss is about. A word-of-mouth phenomenon, according to his Penguin publicist, the 55-year-old professor of psychology at the University of Toronto lectures on subjects from the dangers of identity politics and use of gender-neutral pronouns, to the power of mythology and the Bible, to why the works of Jung, Nietzsche and Solzhenitsyn matter today more than ever. 
> ...

----------


## Meritocrat

And is here is a review from the Guardian  https://www.theguardian.com/books/20...eterson-review 

"What makes this book so irritating is Peterson’s failure to follow many of the rules he sets out with such sententiousness. He does not “assume that the person he is listening to might know something he doesn’t”. He is far from “precise in his speech”, allowing his own foundational concepts (like “being” and “chaos”) to slide around until they lose any clear meaning. He is happy to dish out a stern injunction against straw-manning, but his “Postmodernists” and Marxists are the flimsiest of scarecrows, so his chest-thumping intellectual victories seem hollow. He appears sincere, and in some ways admirable in his fierce desire for truth, but he is much less far along his journey than he thinks, and one ends his oppressive, hectoring book relieved to be free of him."

----------


## timosman

> And is here is a review from the Guardian  https://www.theguardian.com/books/20...eterson-review 
> 
> "What makes this book so irritating is Peterson’s failure to follow many of the rules he sets out with such sententiousness. He does not “assume that the person he is listening to might know something he doesn’t”. He is far from “precise in his speech”, allowing his own foundational concepts (like “being” and “chaos”) to slide around until they lose any clear meaning. He is happy to dish out a stern injunction against straw-manning, but his “Postmodernists” and Marxists are the flimsiest of scarecrows, so his chest-thumping intellectual victories seem hollow. He appears sincere, and in some ways admirable in his fierce desire for truth, but he is much less far along his journey than he thinks, and one ends his oppressive, hectoring book relieved to be free of him."


The review might have been written using the Postmodernism Generator - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nism-Generator
Great comment section.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cathy Newman’s catastrophic interview with Jordan Peterson*

https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2018/0...rdan-peterson/

Douglas Murray

17 January 2018

12:01 PM

In the magazine this week I have written a piece about the Canadian Professor Jordan Peterson. He has been in the UK over the last week to talk about his new book 12 Rules for Life: An Antidote to Chaos. Among many other things – much more of which I go into in the piece – his visit showed up the UK’s broadcast media in a very bad light.

On Saturday morning, Peterson made an appearance on Radio 4’s Today programme. They gave him a hurried four minutes at the end of the show. They could have quizzed him on almost anything and got a point of view different from almost any other they had ever allowed their listeners to hear. Instead they decided to treat him in an alternately jocular and hostile manner. First: ‘Look at this whacky Canadian from out of town’. Then: ‘warning signs: heretic’. The Today programme wasted the opportunity.

But they scored a veritable home-run compared to the interview Cathy Newman did with him yesterday for Channel 4 News. The full half-hour interview is available online. If I was Channel 4 I would take it down. If I was Cathy Newman I would sue or seek a super-injunction. I don’t think I have ever witnessed an interview that is more catastrophic for the interviewer.

Whatever else anybody might think of him, Professor Peterson is a man of remarkable learning and experience, and does not appear to have arrived at any of his views by the now common means of ‘I reckon’. Yet Newman, who approaches the interview with the trademark sourness she employs for everyone she expects to disagree with, treats this is just another chance to burnish her own social justice credentials and expose her guest as a bigot. Big mistake.

Storming straight in with the differences between the sexes, in the opening minutes it is clear that Professor Peterson is willing to back up all his views with references, data and calm analysis. By 4 minutes in Cathy Newman is saying ‘What gives you the right to say that?’. One answer to which is ‘Because you invited me on your show.’ Another being ‘Because I have years of experience in these fields as a psychologist and academic as well as being a human being with eyes.’ Peterson is too polite to say this. But it becomes clear that in the face of the facts Channel 4’s prize interviewer has nothing more than stances. And not even especially intelligent stances.

By 11 minutes in she is saying ‘I think I take issue with (that)’, before demonstrating that she can’t. Soon she is reduced to dropping the bombshell observation that ‘all women are different’. By 16.45 there is a palpable win, as Peterson points out that Newman has exactly the disagreeable and aggressive qualities that allow certain types of people to succeed. By 19.30 she is having to throw out things to him that he hasn’t even said, such as ‘You’re saying women aren’t intelligent enough to run top companies’. A minute later and she is reduced to countering empirical evidence with anecdote. Peterson presents the data about men in general and Newman responds with the ‘I know plenty of men who aren’t (like that)’ card. Shortly after that (at 22.25) Newman is reduced to spluttering and then silence. She tries to pull herself together. But she can think of nothing to say. She tries to whip herself back up to a fever of indignation, but that doesn’t work either. And then finally she tries to finish off the interview in the same way the Today programme did by taking up a half-humorous evolutionary case-study Peterson has written about (lobsters) and used it to try to present him as some kind of madman or imbecile.

The general British broadcast media treatment of Peterson was not just ignorant and parochial (and aren’t some ‘internationalists’ just the most parochial people of all?). It showed that it has become acceptable for an interviewer to go in with nothing other than an ambition to demonstrate their moral superiority at the expense of the interviewee. This may be fun and help burnish the sense of moral preening of the presenter. But it allows the audience to learn nothing. Indeed the only thing it does do is to replace serious discussion with an embedding of existing prejudices. It is in places like this that the ‘division’ that we hear so much occurs. If you happen to share Cathy Newman’s views then you want her not only to show them but to crush or expose any and all enemies. But if yesterday’s interview is anything to go by, all she has is attitudes. And lazy attitudes at that. In the face of facts she is reduced to talking about people she knows.

That isn’t news. It isn’t even interviewing. It is grandstanding. This nation’s broadcasters should feel ashamed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

A textbook example of his opposition...



What the $#@! is he?

Walking away cupcake, walking away.

----------


## angelatc

> A textbook example of his opposition...


FIFY.....or not. Hmmm....screw it....screen cap and repost....





> Newman has exactly the disagreeable and aggressive qualities that allow certain types of people to succeed.


 That summarizes what I've come to believe. And I think it's an age-old truth.  Even the Bible tries to pacify us by telling us that the meek will inherit the Earth.  Yeah, thanks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> FIFY.....or not. Hmmm....screw it....screen cap and repost....


Thanks, not sure what went wrong there.

Is that a bullet wound or a stab wound left upper abdomen?

----------


## timosman

> A textbook example of his opposition...


Truth is a social construct.

----------


## Meritocrat

Out today https://www.amazon.com/12-Rules-Life...rules+for+life

----------


## Nestoris

> A textbook example of his opposition...


Getting it pronto! I had no idea the book was out. I must have spaced out spaced out as I was looking forward to it for months.

----------


## timosman

> Even the Bible tries to pacify us by telling us that the meek will inherit the Earth.  Yeah, thanks.


LOL

----------


## tommyrp12



----------


## timosman

_It's better to be a warrior in a garden than a gardener in a war._

----------


## AZJoe



----------

